# At Walmart: what's wrong with these pics?



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

If you see something wrong , share and spread the word.... Other than this I still like shopping there


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

They are sideways. Yep. Thats whats wrong.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

f00by said:


> They are sideways. Yep. Thats whats wrong.


Close 

I'll add one moe pic so you can better identify the product on the bottom shelf


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dogs like ice cream! Nothing wrong there.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

So is it not odd to have dog treats/food mixed with ice cream for human consumption? Imagine buying that by mistake and giving it to your children.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

If you saw what goes into making some fake flavoured ice creams. You might rather eat dog treats. Just sayin.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's gonna happen, the way kids are in school today, they will never be able to read it. I hope they don't go barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I worked for Schwan's for a while....they had a beef flavored ice cream with low sugar made for dogs , and I think they still do. I had customers that ordered it for their dogs every trip. Some people treat their dogs better than other people.

Todd


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Sooooo thats why LGD is so crazy, He's been buying the wrong ice-cream.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> So is it not odd to have dog treats/food mixed with ice cream for human consumption? Imagine buying that by mistake . . .


hey man, that bil-jac is pretty good, :blush:

btw . . . welcome back to america.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lots of small mom and pop mini markets here, about 100% Chinese owned. They arrange cans on the shelves according to size, so it is not unusual to find dog/cat food next to canned tuna.


----------

